# THE DAAWWWWW THREAD



## goatseforever (Dec 1, 2010)

*TOGETHER WE SHALL MELT EVEN THE COLDEST OF HEARTS

+1 INTERNET FOR DIFFERENT SPECIES INTERACTING
+1 INTERNET FOR POSTING SOMETHING OTHER THAN A DOG, CAT, RABBIT, OR HAMSTER
+2 INTERNETS IF IT'S A PICTURE YOU TOOK YOURSELF
-1 INTERNET FOR BLATANT PHOTOSHOPPING
-78 INTERNETS FOR TEXT ON IMAGE

LETS GET THIS **** STARTED*


----------



## Carrot (Dec 1, 2010)

YAY! =D for Otters =D (Odder in danish )


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Shack (Dec 1, 2010)

Its an Otter  interacting with a pyraminx


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 1, 2010)

EDIT: fail image follow this link then: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/09/20/o-hai-i-solvez-ur-rubiks-cube/


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the image Alcuber linked to, I've just ebeded it for him. Fail computer skills, Al.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> EDIT: fail image follow this link then: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/09/20/o-hai-i-solvez-ur-rubiks-cube/


 
-78 INTERNETS FOR YOU


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to delete my post so I can keep all 78 of my internets.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 1, 2010)

Adorable.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2010)

Holy ****. Dats a scawwry buggie!


----------



## da25centz (Dec 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Adorable.


 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW LOOK AT HIS WITTLE LEGGIESSS


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 1, 2010)

my dog


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2010)

So like, my cat is on my computer desk lying down in a cardboard box.






+2 internets for me.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm being hypocritical, but perhaps spoilers should be used.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 1, 2010)

Saw this cute little thing in my yard.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Okay, I'm going to delete my post so I can keep all 78 of my internets.


 
your loss of internets has been reinstated.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2010)

need moar carrot


----------



## Forte (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, oops, I didn't see the extra A and all the W's there - I thought you said "DAW THREAD".


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2010)

how'd you miss pro tools mike... really?


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2010)

My cat when he was just a wee kitty

urg will get pic to work.....







It's coming up small and I can't be bothered to fix it but there you go.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 1, 2010)

My witto dog taking a nap nap while using a pillow the wrong way. <3


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ~ : O


 
: O





:e


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2010)

Trololololo


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just a spoiler to reduce space.


Spoiler
















You know you love Batman.






I say I get at least two points; one for the dog and one for the cat.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## buelercuber (Dec 11, 2010)

my neighbours dog.






+2 internets for moi.

EDIT: imma actually take a pic of my cat sleeping right now.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


>


 
I am afraid you have just lost 78 internets.


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 11, 2010)

DAILY DOSE


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Adorable.


 
I'm extrememly interested in your Team Solve method.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 11, 2010)

+3 internets for me


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> View attachment 1372
> 
> +3 internets for me


 
-4 for failing to embed. Your total is -1
Would you like to save your progress?
Yes [*]
No [ ]


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL

how does this stupid "manage attachment thing" work btw?
I'm at the upload limit but cannot seem to delete previous uploads???


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread is nothing without


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL
> 
> how does this stupid "manage attachment thing" work btw?
> I'm at the upload limit but cannot seem to delete previous uploads???


 
Use tinypic to upload the pictures to get an Image emb link.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my little guy.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 13, 2010)

30 pictures of hedgehogs taking baths.


Spoiler



1:





2:




3:




4:




5:




6:




7:




8:




9:




10:




11:




12:




13:




14:




15:




16:




17:




18:




19:




20:




21:




22:




23:




24:




25:




26:




27:




28:




29:




30:


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dawww. I wish hedgehogs were legal here


----------



## Edward (Dec 13, 2010)

That is nothing like my Japanese animations.


----------

